# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Twinny's Kids One

## twinny

built one for my kids (3 boys now aged 4, 2.5 and 0.5), been finished for about a year now, haven't got any photo's showing the 1300L Bluescope Water Tank off the back of it  :Doh: , or the blackboard painted plywood internal wall linings, internal and external lights and sisal carpet tiles  :Blush7: , and astroturfed front deck............... will take some of those and post sometime. overkill for most, but in a couple of years when they ask can they sleep out there and the missus says only if I do too, well I planned to make sure it's comfortable enough for that!!! 
my kids love it, but mostly like to take buckets of sand out of the sandpit and build castles on the carpeted floor inside the cubby  :brava:  
all materials left over from worksites (including the aluminium awning windows - wrong size orders!!!)  :Annoyed: , all up cost was ballpark $400.00........ 
no doubt not up to everyman on here's building codes, but far from going to fall down or blow away in a stiff breeze  :Sneaktongue:  and of course a lot of ways it could've been done better or different if I had my time again, but no way I will be  :Wink 1:  aside from ongoing maintanence of materials in the weather that shouldn't be but were free (eg. ply deck - now with astroturf stapled over)

----------


## dazzler

Looks great!

----------

